# Constant 12V required, help needed



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

#6


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

My first thought was that #6 CIGAR LTR would be a switch circuit..
But if its 12V constant sweet!!!

Thanks for the info....


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

It'll run 12 volts while you car is powered. Once unpowered, for example when you open the door after removing the key from the ignition, the power is cut.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

That was my initial thought, I need 12V constant to hold a memory on control module even when the car is off.
Hence the need to stay away from the BCM circuits.
I may have to run directly from the battery, but want to check with the CruzeTalk brains trust....


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

How much pull will you need? Number 5 does the info display which AFAIK has power all the time (it displays mileage). Also number 16 is for the power locks which would also have to be constant. 13 May be constant too (power seat) but I haven't tried it. Also:
2011- Chevrolet Cruze Vehicle Wiring Chart and Diagram

Don't know if this works for other years but would assume it is. The main 12 V constant is red/dk green apparantly.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

COOL , Another Aussie helped out By the Brain Trust at the Cruze Talk .
WE should ask this ? How many ml Amps are you trying to run ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> COOL , Another Aussie helped out By the Brain Trust at the Cruze Talk .
> WE should ask this ? How many ml Amps are you trying to run ?


Very good question.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I dont have that much tech detail on the Module. KP Technologies
However the 12V constant power wire is only holding memory after you calibrate the unit.
So we are talking very small mA.
The module will be located in series with the passenger door mirror motor tilt circuit.
So dont need massive Amps, just need to find that a good source.


----------

